# [SOLVED] Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access



## JamesCoste (May 24, 2008)

I have a Acer Aspire 7720 that has had no problems connecting to any wireless network until about 2 weeks back. It is running on OS Vista Ultimate SP1

What changed? I bought a Dell Inspiron 1525 (what I'm typing on). I also bought several licenses of NetNanny to install on both my laptops (and two desktops). I also use Network Magic on all of my laptops and desktops.

This Dell connects fine to all of my networks (at home and other places). My Acer won't connect anywhere. I'm actually out of town visiting my Dad and connecting to his network.

Here are a few more facts that might help clue somebody into what might be my problem:

Looking at "Network and Sharing Center" on both laptops shows both connected to the "myhome" network and to the Internet.
Pinging a URL from Acer results in message, "Ping request could not find host www.acer.com. Please check the name and try again.
Pinging a URL from Dell works as expected.
The Acer's AV software (NOD) will update the virus definition file and Windows Update will download and update from the internet.
It is simply the browser and pinging that won't work.
From Acer, when I do a "Diagnose and Repair" from "Network and Sharing Center", it tells me that "Windows did not find any problems with your Internet connection."
From Acer, I have turned off NOD, Windows Firewall to no avail.
From Acer, I have uninstalled Network Magic and it didn't help.

There is a utility called "Intel PROSet/Wireless Tools that I used to "diagnose" the wireless hardware and connection. It tests hardware, drivers, radio, scan, association, authentication, signal, and ping and they all "PASSED".


I ran an ipconfig /all and got the following from the Acer.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JCWS-laptop1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-E8-D3-AE-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2954:ebf3:a95:8e40%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 24, 2008 11:35:20 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 24, 2008 4:39:29 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{174D3BA7-63BD-4E03-B7C4-52309A1A0
367}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2F870103-CE95-4E06-A951-FDADC2B30
35B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

If there is additional information that I can provide that will help, please let me know and I'll try to provide it. I've spent about 20 hours on this problem and can't think of anything else to try.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access*

hi,

does this happen when you are connected directly to the router (wired)?

at first glance this looks like a firewall problem because NOT ALL connections are stopped (antivirus update works).

you can also try the following commands (Start-> RUN -> enter CMD):


netsh int ip reset reset.log
netsh winsock reset catalog
Reboot


----------



## JamesCoste (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access*

TF,
I haven't tried directly connecting to the router, but will this afternoon. I think you are on to something with it being a firewall problem. If I disable Windows Firewall and NOD (my AV), how do I know if there are any other firewalls present? I have not specifically loaded anything that I know of.

I'll try the commands in a minute. I'm going to google them to see what they do so exactly. I'll post back with the results.

Thank you for the input!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access*

try this doc.. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357


----------



## JamesCoste (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access*

TF,
You solved my problem in 2 minutes! ray:

Thanks so much!

Once I entered the netsh commands and rebooted, my connection was restored. 

James


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access*

that's good news... i am so glad you got it connected again...


----------



## lanena1214 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Acer Laptop Connected to Network yet no Internet Access*

i am haveing trouble with my acer laptop i just bought it and i followed the inst. as it said and i have full strnght intrnet but it says no intrnet access with a (!) point on it and i cant access the intrnet not even when i plug in the intrnet cable to the laptop. i still dont get intrnet! can anybody help me???:upset:


----------

